# BH in 2 weeks



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I just found out that Wolf and I will be going for his BH in 2 weeks. Will we be ready? Maybe not, but we will be trying anyway. And I am definitely not posting a video.  I know that we will be less than perfect, but even so, it will help me learn what I need to work on. I will be proud of the fact that Wolf is my first working dog and we have come this far by ourselves. I already know that we have a lot more training to do and look forward to the journey. The BH is just one more step in the process.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

And sometimes you dont even know what you need to work on until you trial. Everything is different from training. You cant practice being nervous, but the more you trial, the more your dog learns to work through it.


----------



## cbradshaw (Feb 16, 2011)

You go girl.. Wolf and you will do great, nothing is like the real thing! And this will be a experience you will never forget. And the next trial will be even better.. 
Good Luck


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Do it!! 

* 1 piece of advice from my first BH...
Don't run through the routine 14 thousand times with your dog!! (You can walk it all you want by yourself!) Make these last few weeks about fun and reward because at this point he's either got it or he doesn't- You won't fix anything in 2 weeks. So HAVE FUN!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Good luck!!!


----------



## JanaeUlva (Feb 5, 2011)

Jklatsky gives very good advice. Practice, practice, practice the routine without your dog. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

Good luck and remember to relax and enjoy the trial for the dog will feed off of you.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Wishing you a good time~ relax, breathe! I'm sure you and Wolf will do great!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Good luck!!!

Try to relax (yeah right!  ) and have fun!!!

What a great feeling to be that far along in your training to even consider this, much less doing it! GREAT WORK!


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the well wishes. I am walking the pattern by myself and at night in my head when I wake up at 3:00 a.m. And my mantra is "this is fun, this is FUN".


----------



## Daisy (Jan 4, 2009)

Good luck, and have fun!! Just know stuff will happen. We recently had a club trial and it seem anything that can go wrong will, but it all worked out! One BH dog, who is excellent, ran off the field on her long down b/c some kids who came along to the trial w/ adults were playing on the playground. She got distracted and jumped up and ran towards the kids. She still earned her BH b/c she returned to her owner without making it to the kids when he called her back - thus obedient. The owner was furious, but not at the dog, at the situation. We'll be sure to add more distraction in training next time we're preparing for trial!


----------

